# Cheapest visa agent?



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi there,

I am a UK citizen here living with my partner and his family. I came over here a month ago and am still on my 90 days temp visa. A wanting to apply for a life partner visa and have been assured by an agent that I am able to do so on our circumstances for 5000Rand. I was just wondering whether any one knows of a cheaper agent to do this? Or at least could recommend one.
Thank you,

Laura


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Laurajaynecox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a UK citizen here living with my partner and his family. I came over here a month ago and am still on my 90 days temp visa. A wanting to apply for a life partner visa and have been assured by an agent that I am able to do so on our circumstances for 5000Rand. I was just wondering whether any one knows of a cheaper agent to do this? Or at least could recommend one.
> Thank you,
> ...



You don't need to pay someone R5,000! That is an crazy amount of money!! You can apply on your own if you meet the requirements. I applied in the United States, and the people I have talked to have told me that Home Affairs require slightly different things if you apply in South Africa. 

I would go to Home Affairs and ask them what you need to apply. Save yourself the R5,000 you don't need an agent!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I forgot to add you want to get the application started before your 90 days is up.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not allowed to advertise, it's against forum rules. However, I would like to give you a few pointers so that you can make the best decision for your current situation.

1. R5,000 is cheap. I would expect that you are dealing with a small immigration practitioner firm and not an immigration lawyer. That can be risky, especially when the Department of Home Affairs is swiftly moving towards ruling out immigration practitioners as able to represent people when applying.
2. You can search on Google, for example: immigration south africa, and you'll find many firms - phone a few and ask them outright what their fees are for a Life Partner Permit application. Again, the cheapest option is usually risky. You will often read online of people who paid money and never heard from the immigration consultant again.
3. Lastly, I would look around and find the person and company you are most comfortable with, and then ask them to match the price. I think some of them would consider it.

Lastly, you can also go on your own and do the permit application yourself, for free. Home Affairs charges no fee for this permit application. There are also a few immigration guides online that cost next to nothing. It's risky, but you can do it on your own.

I trust that I've written an informative answer. I wish you all the best!


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for your advice, its greatly appreciated as it seemed a little much to me!
Though a few people have said its worth it not to stand in line and for all the paper work? 

Me and my partner met just last June though and have cohabited for merely 2 months (both with either of our parents (given the lack of ability to work)). I have supported my boyfriend for the 2 months - Paying for both our flights back to ZA from the UK and every expense here to date. He has just opened a bank account to which he will probably be seen to be 'supporting me' as the funds will now come out of his account. All these factors worry me as it might not be enough - hence why I thought paying for an agent who will more the likely just know the loopholes ect may have been worth it (also have heard the application may take up to 9 months and I can only be here 180 days with extension). Just a little apprehensive 

Thank you for your help

Laura x


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> I'm not allowed to advertise, it's against forum rules. However, I would like to give you a few pointers so that you can make the best decision for your current situation.
> 
> 1. R5,000 is cheap. I would expect that you are dealing with a small immigration practitioner firm and not an immigration lawyer. That can be risky, especially when the Department of Home Affairs is swiftly moving towards ruling out immigration practitioners as able to represent people when applying.
> 2. You can search on Google, for example: immigration south africa, and you'll find many firms - phone a few and ask them outright what their fees are for a Life Partner Permit application. Again, the cheapest option is usually risky. You will often read online of people who paid money and never heard from the immigration consultant again.
> ...



Thank you so much for your extensive response. It has helped me think. I wasn't aware or the practitioner/lawyer difference.

I was considering doing this on my own but thought it may be a speedier process with an agent? Also better worded than from me! 

I will ring round tomorrow.

Thank you again,

Laura


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, of course anyone can go on their own, but there are so many tricky situations, and even filling in the forms is a nightmare, not to mention phoning 5 Home Affairs staff members and receiving 5 different answers on what to do or what you even qualify for.

Maybe the best for you is one of the immigration guies or DIY options that some firms have on offer.

By the way, you may stay in SA while you wait for your permit, even if your visa expires.


----------



## Laurajaynecox (Mar 11, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, of course anyone can go on their own, but there are so many tricky situations, and even filling in the forms is a nightmare, not to mention phoning 5 Home Affairs staff members and receiving 5 different answers on what to do or what you even qualify for.
> 
> Maybe the best for you is one of the immigration guies or DIY options that some firms have on offer.
> 
> By the way, you may stay in SA while you wait for your permit, even if your visa expires.


Haha yes I was a little apprehensive of the amount of staff I'd be speaking to and what muddled answers I would get. 
Your advice has been helpful. I think ill just grit my teeth and pay a thieving lawyer! (I'm sure im allowed to say that as I've got a law degree ).

It's great news that I can stay whilst I wait.

Thank you.

Laura


----------

